# Installing pergola on raised deck.



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You can get 6x6 over 20’ long. Go to a real lumber yard. The box stores won’t have those lengths.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Do the wood thing above the deck, 'n bolt in pipe supports below....


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

How do you mean pipe supports?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... A pipe, the appropriate length, 'n diameter could have flat plates welded to each end...
The top end could be lagged under the post, 'n the bottom end tap-coned to the concrete..


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Do you think a eight inch diameter phone pole would do the same thing? I can get poles from craigslist and cut em to fit but have no idea how to work with pipe and welding.


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

What is the pergola made of and what size are the existing posts?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Daverimmer said:


> Do you think a eight inch diameter phone pole would do the same thing? I can get poles from craigslist and cut em to fit but have no idea how to work with pipe and welding.


Ayuh,...Whatever trips yer trigger,...

I guess my point is, build yourself a separate foundation, directly under the pergola, instead of single piece construction...
Strong joints work just as well...

Btw,... I *Love* workin' with Steel... :thumbup:
Unlike Wood,.. If I cut steel to short, I can weld it back together, 'n start over,...:whistling2:


----------



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

Daverimmer, any chance of taking a few pictures so we can see what you're talking about?


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

The pergola will be standard treated lumber almost like the deck. The deck is 12x16 and stands on nine posts and three double faced beams.


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Sure thing. Will post a few of the deck and one of the opposed pergola


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Here are pics of the deck and pergola. One shows the construction and the high side and the other is the finished deck and the low side.


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Daverimmer said:


> Here are pics of the deck and pergola. One shows the construction and the high side and the other is the finished deck and the low side.


Missed the high side one...


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

A pic taken yesterday showing the high side a bit better...


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

Stupid question, but why didn't you build the deck to fit the pergola? Is it too late to extend the joists? Could you reduce the size of the pergola?
Also, are those 6x6 solid posts or are they four pcs of 5/4x6? I see lines on them that suggest they are made up.


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Actually we did build the deck to fit the pergola structure. We had the same dilemma about the vertical posts then as we do now. We decided to build the deck making room for the 4 pergola posts to be added later when we solved the height issue. We haven't added rails pending the raising of the pergola structure.

The existing deck posts are 4x4.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I don’t see what the big issue is, go buy longer post.

Oh, and BTW your post to beam connections are not to code.


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> I don’t see what the big issue is, go buy longer post.
> 
> Oh, and BTW your post to beam connections are not to code.


The issue for me is cosmetic. I still don't know why the deck wasn't built to accommodate the pergola.
You're right about those connections. Maybe he can bolt a short vertical 2x4 on either side of the post


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

What's wrong with the beam-joists connections


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Daverimmer said:


> What's wrong with the beam-joists connections


Page 8
http://www.awc.org/Publications/DCA/DCA6/DCA6-09.pdf


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok I looked at the diagram and I don't see the problem. Mine are fastened the same way.


----------



## GB Greg (Oct 14, 2010)

Daverimmer said:


> Ok I looked at the diagram and I don't see the problem. Mine are fastened the same way.


 
I think the concerns from the general population here are:

1) You used 4x4 posts
2) You did not notch the post where the 2x joists connect creating the beam (which you can't do with a 4x4 post anyway)

Your first photo looks like pg 8: Figure 9. "Prohibited Post to Beam Attachment". And it should look like Figure 8.

I'm sure some folks will be reluctant to offer much help since there is a real concern about the integrity of the deck given those 2 points. 

I think before moving forward with the pergola, you should concentrate on reinforcing the beams. Get 6x6 posts, notch the top, measure from the bottom of the beam to the top of the footing, add 1/4", jack the deck up, and put the right posts in. Once you have proper support for the decking, build the pergola right on top.

Good luck.


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Nope, but thanks


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

I still say bolting 2x4 blocks on either side of the post directly under the joists will work if the inspector allows it. I've built industrial buildings 60'x100' in this way with a 2x12 yellow pine spanning 12' between posts and then roof trusses resting on top of the 2x12s. Thats with a 40# snow load up here!


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I will look for signs of stress or failure and if present will try adding blocks bolted on the posts under the beams. Thanks.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If you had your approved plans which is needed for your permit that you didn’t pull you wouldn’t be having these issues now.


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

No permits required where the deck was built and so far I am not having any "problems". All I asked originally was how to solve a post height issue.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

And now for the third time I’m saying *“buy longer post, go to a lumber yard and not a box store and buy your longer post”.:whistling2:*


----------



## pjordan4477 (Mar 15, 2011)

GB Greg said:


> I think the concerns from the general population here are:
> 
> 1) You used 4x4 posts
> 2) You did not notch the post where the 2x joists connect creating the beam (which you can't do with a 4x4 post anyway)
> ...


I looked at the attachment of the document, and it directly contridicts a floating deck consrtuction. Is this something doc for certain hieghts and sizes of deck?


----------



## pjordan4477 (Mar 15, 2011)

So, I've seen supplies for attaching a 4x4 post to the top od a deck or concrete slab. If you feel secure about the deck construction, what is keeping you from putting the posts over the support posts? Then put your railings between them.

You see my previous post above...Floating decks only allow for a 4x4 post. There is no other way to attach the beams. Though, I am only 3' off the ground.


----------

